# How often to feed?



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

I have 6 small red belly piranhas, all no more than an inch in size.

They are in a 125 litre tank and temp at 27oc.

Only other fish in the tank are 2 pleks.

They are quite shy at the moment, if there is the slightest movement in the room they will hide, but when you are still for a good 20mins + they will move around and explore.

I have fed them a few small brine shrimp and some blood worms but what i want to know if how often to feed them? I also have some frozen fish about an inch in size but very small width i was thinking of maybe trying to feed on these?

Can i overfeed them and is this something i should be worried about?

I have attached a photo of the tank, only 2 piranha, the other 4 are behind the rock at the back.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

At that size they will eat anything,i would say feed them twice a day at that size,they will eat flake food which will help them grow fast.
Just dont let them get too hungry,at that size they wont hesitate to take a fin or two


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

repost








and wrong forum


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Dragster said:


> At that size they will eat anything,i would say feed them twice a day at that size,they will eat flake food which will help them grow fast.
> Just dont let them get too hungry,at that size they wont hesitate to take a fin or two


IMO two times a day is not enough when they are that small. I fed mine 4-5 times a day at that size.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

rocker said:


> repost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im on it


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Try feeding them at least 2 times per day.Be carefool for not to starve them because they can be canibalistic towards their 'brothers'


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

When i got my baby red they were about a dime size and i feed them like 3 times a day and get them use to different variety of food and over the month they grow about 1-2 inch... hope this help


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

3 times a day.


----------



## piranhaluva (Nov 6, 2005)

4-5 times a day, or you will end up with one piranha like me!


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

when mine were that size i fed twice a day on a variety of foods from pellets to fine krill/prawns and chopped mussel

ian


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

feed them as often as possible. the younger they are the more likely they are to criticly injure another fish


----------

